# Problems in a new planted tank



## Rony1107 (Dec 25, 2009)

I had a year old matured tank 48 liters, 80 per cent planted tank 2 w/l no algae problems CO2 DIY. 
The tank started leaking out of the blue so I purchased a new tank. 
I used water and biological media from the old tank and added new RO, old substrate JBL Aqua base and JBL Manado on top. 
Of course had to add 4 liters of Manado coz there wasn't enough from the old tank substrate height abt.6 cms.
I transferred the plants from the old tank to the new some 2.5 weeks ago

The new tank is a Brillux 60x30x40 gross 72 litres net 60 ltrs, lighting T5 2*24 watts =48 w/60 ltrs = 0.8 w/l 
Total 8hrs with 4hrs/4hrs on timer , heater Aquael 75W on 25 degrees, Filter Tetra EX 700, RO 80% Tap water 20% treated with JBL declorinator. 
Fertilizers: Seachem Excel, Flourish, Iron- thrice a week, Trace + NPK- twice a week same as in the old tank just increased the dosage as per tank liters.
Dosage as per Seachem calculations. Added new root tablets 2 months ago and a few new ones upon aquarium change. CO2 DIY.

Do I have to increase light hours? I cannot add another 24 W T5 due to lack of space on the cover. 

I checked the tank parameters on Saturday after a water change of 20ltrs RO water change i.e. 33.3 per cent.
PH 6.4 GH 4 KH 8 Ammonia and Nitrite 0, Nitrate 20PPM Phosphate 2 PPM 

How do I get the Phosphates down to normal level 0.5 PPM? 

A few plants from old tank seem to wither rather unhappy, eg.Crypts, Cabomba, the leaves are melting/holes have appeared in the leaves. 
Demanding plants like Rotala Indica, Hygrophila Pinnatifida and Polysperma, Tonina Fluviatilis are showing positive signs. 

The new plant Rotala Macrandra leaves melted too but new ones r sprouting rather orange in color not pinkish red like the mother plant.
Today I saw Hygrophila Polysperma with thread algae..What should I do before this algae spreads and infects the full tank?

Frankly I have guppies having fries all the time. I'll try soon to give them to a pet shop nearby.
I plan to keep 1-2 guppies, 8 Rasbora Henkle, 2 black mollies, 2 SAE, 2 Bridgesi snail, 2nerite snails. Is it too much? 

Healthy plants transferred from old tank are: Crypts, Echinodorus Vesuvius and Amazonicus, Rotala Indica, Aponogeton Natans, Cabomba green, Ludwigia Repens, Hygrophila Pinnatifida, Microsorum pteropus , Bacopa amplexicaulis ,Hydrocotoyle leucocephala Taiwan moss, Pellia, Flame moss,Myriophyllum green, Tonina Fluviatilis, etc.. 
Added new plants after cleaning with bleach and water 1/19 eg. Rotala Macrandra, Myriophyllum matogrossensis, Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia'', Bacopa monnieri ,Micranthemum micranthemoides,as mid-ground plants,, 2-3 stems of 2 stems of staurogyne repens n Glossostigma elatinoides in the foreground plant, 2-3 roots of Blyxa Japonica on one side. Staurogyne Repens and Glossostigma elatinoides are showing positive signs as well. New smaller leaves have started sprouting.


----------

